
Huawei floats an agreement that “promises a no-backdoor and no-spying” for 5G - canada_dry
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/canada/article-morning-update-huawei-canada-draws-up-no-backdoor-no-spying-legal/
======
slater
Canada should accept that, but with the caveat that if anyone ever finds any
backdoors/spying/whatever-it's-called-this-week, Canada gets to instantly
disable ALL Huawei tech (5G towers as well as phones, tablets, etc.), and
Huawei (and successors/subsidiaries, etc.) never get to to do business in
Canada again.

~~~
verdverm
Reading this might change your mind

[https://www.asiatimesfinancial.com/ccp-announces-plan-to-
tak...](https://www.asiatimesfinancial.com/ccp-announces-plan-to-take-control-
of-chinas-private-sector)

Empty promises are being made

